# Bettas Bubble nest



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I treat my betta so well, and he is so happy in his 5 Gallon and he always is swimming everywhere and I have a bio-wheel filter and I do a 10% water change each week but he is not blowing a bubble nest! Anybody know why? Or have any Ideas?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Bettas sometimes make bubble nests when they're happy, which seems to be what you're trying to achieve. I'd assume that a betta wouldn't put a nest in a place where the water was very agitated. You change your water frewquently, which is a good thing, but maybe he doesn't think it's a good place to make a nest. Lack of a nest doesn't mean he isn't happy :lol:.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

phew, OK. That's relieving, but I only change ten percent and when he used to make bubble nests i would avoid taking them out


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree, just because he isn't making bubble nests, doesn't mean he isn't happy.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, yeah but I like having his bubble nest their and i read somewhere that bettas stop blowing bubble nests if they keep on getting taken away


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

no.... because eventually bubble nests will disappear anyways


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

maybe he is too old, I know he is at least a year and 2 months old


----------

